

Simple PHP Algorithm to Get Wikipedia Hits - Jagadeesh1210
https://github.com/Jagadeesh1210/WikiStats/blob/master/README.md

======
redox_
BTW, raw data are available at [http://dumps.wikimedia.org/other/pagecounts-
raw](http://dumps.wikimedia.org/other/pagecounts-raw) ;)

